# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  INEI realizaría censo nacional agropecuario en abril del próximo año

## gpacheco

*Minag de acuerdo con actualizar estadísticas agrarias, afirma Quispe.*  *Lima, abr. 05 (ANDINA).-* El Instituto Nacional de Estadística e Informática (INEI) realizaría en abril del próximo año un censo nacional agropecuario para poder obtener indicadores actualizados de la situación de los agricultores en el país.  
El jefe del INEI, Renán Quispe, indicó que contar con estadísticas agrarias sería de gran importancia para tomar decisiones de manera adecuada en el sector y se completaría la cadena de información pues los resultados del censo económico nacional se publicarán en mayo próximo. 
Indicó que el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) considera que es un tema de gran importancia y está de acuerdo con la elaboración de este censo.
Si en los próximos dos meses se aprueba su realización, tendríamos que empezar a preparar todo para poder ejecutarlo en abril del 2010, manifestó a la agencia Andina. 
Comentó que la realización de este censo agropecuario podría tomar en promedio 18 meses, desde su preparación hasta la publicación de resultados. 
Quispe dijo que en este año se tendría que preparar el proceso de planificación y distribución con los investigadores que participarán en el censo pues es un trabajo que toma tiempo. 
Explicó que no podría ejecutarse en los primeros meses del 2010 porque es un período de lluvias, siendo la mejor época abril para el traslado del personal a las diferentes ciudades del país. 
De ser así, en el 2011 ya se podría contar con las estadísticas agrarias para poder completar el sistema de información económico a nivel nacional, afirmó.Temas similares: Artículo: Se instala hoy Comisión Consultiva de IV Censo Nacional Agropecuario Artículo: MEF transfiere S/. 68.87 millones al INEI para Censo Agropecuario y encuestas especializadas Artículo: Declaran de interés y prioridad nacional el IV Censo Nacional Agropecuario Artículo: Minag coordinará con INEI Censo Agrario para actualizar cifras del sector Artículo: INEI requiere S/. 100 millones para realizar IV Censo Agropecuario en Perú

----------

